# [email protected]'s Tial 770R Nogaro B5 S4 - 034Motorsport Built & Tuned



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

There has been a lot of buzz lately about [email protected]'s Slammed Nogaro S4. Ken's Tial 770R equipped B5 S4 was built, tuned, and tested all here at 034Motorsport in Fremont, CA, and we wanted to take a minute to share what has gone into this vehicle.

Ken's passion for speed and style has brought him from a barely-lowered K04 car, all the way to a slammed and stanced +600whp monster. The car utilizes almost every single 034Motorsport 2.7T part that we produce, doubling as both an R&D platform and as a moving illustration of our comprehensive catalog for this still thriving B5 chassis.

Despite the Nogaro S4 being most well known for its unique aesthetics, featured as a cover car in European Car Magazine, our specialty here at 034Motorsport is speed and this beast is no exception. With over 550 ft/lbs of torque and over 600whp at just over 30psi, the motor and turbos haven't even reached their full potential yet. With the recent install of our dual Bosch 044 fuel pump system, we will now be able to safely take Ken's car to even higher performance levels.

Ken's car was tuned here at 034Motorsport with our in-house dyno and years of Motronic tuning, and despite the power and performance, the car maintains factory driving characteristics and the Southbend clutch enables high holding power with pleasant engagement. Our 770R tuning and fueling package is now available, running close to 550whp on California 91 octane gas with methanol injection and low boost.

Please shoot us a PM, an email, or just give us a call at the shop and we would love to help you figure out what turbo kit is best for you. (510)-657-6707


























*Engine:*


034Motorsport Built 2.8L APB Engine
JE 82.5mm 9.0:1 Pistons
Integrated Engineering Forged Connecting Rods
034Motorsport Coated Rod Bearings
034Motorsport Coated Main Bearings
2.8L Big Port Cylinder Heads with Cams
Supertech High-Rate Valve Springs & Titanium Retainers
Supertech Oversized Stainless Steel Intake Valves & Inconel Exhaust Valves
ARP Main Stud Kit
Raceware Head Stud Kit

*Turbochargers/Exhaust:*


Tial 770R Turbo Kit
034Motorsport Tial 770R Downpipes with External Dumps
034Motorsport 3.5" Cat Back Exhaust

*Fueling/Tuning:*


034Motorsport ME7 Tuned ECU with Factory O2, EGT, etc.
034Motorsport Dual Bosch 044 Fuel Pump Surge Tank
034Motorsport 2.7T Billet Fuel Rail Kit
034Motorsport Silicone RS4 MAF Hose
034Motorsport 85mm "Big Turbo" MAF Housing & Sensor

*Intake:*


Wagner Tuning RS4 Intercoolers
RS4 Intake Manifold & RS4 75mm Throttle Body
034Motorsport 2.7T Large Port Phenolic Intake Manifold Spacers
034Motorsport 2.7T Stainless Steel Bi-Pipes
034Motorsport Silicone RS4 Throttle Body Adapter
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber RS4 Y-Pipe
034Motorsport X34 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake

*Chassis/Drivetrain:*


034Motorsport Track Density Motor Mounts
034Motorsport Track Density Transmission Mounts
034Motorsport Snub Mount and Bracket
Southbend Stage 4 Extreme 6-Puck Clutch Kit
JHMotorsports Rebuilt 01E Transmission
JHMotorsports Solid Short-Throw Shifter

*Wheels/Brakes/Suspension:*


Rotiform IND 18x10 Wheels
034Motorsport Wheel Stud & Nut Kit
034Motorsport 300mm B5 Rear Big Brake Kit
034Motorsport Density Line Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms
034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms
Stasis Street Sport Coilover Suspension


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

We just built a 770R for my friend, after we got it all back together we found that the compressor housing outlet was cracked right on the first weld. 

such a pain in the ass to re & re these things. Tial's customer service is garbage, so unhelpful....and the guy at aviva instruments wasn't much help either, completely not wanting to say the welds were defective. 

nice build tho


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We've actually had great luck with all of the Tial 605 and 770 kits we've sold and installed, but they are a bit understaffed. 

Jonathan has been very helpful and responsive when it comes to support, though. :thumbup:

Hope you were able to get your issues sorted out, and finish the build! They are a lot of fun, to say the least.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We've actually had great luck with all of the Tial 605 and 770 kits we've sold and installed, but they are a bit understaffed.
> 
> Jonathan has been very helpful and responsive when it comes to support, though. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you were able to get your issues sorted out, and finish the build! They are a lot of fun, to say the least.


 Good to hear. Hopefully we can get it sorted before the Canadian snow comes.  :beer: 

Do you have a dyno plot for this build? 

Car is super clean. so nice.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Rac_337 said:


> Do you have a dyno plot for this build?


 We sure do! 

This is a fueling-limited 110 run. We'll have updated numbers with dual 044 pumps soon.


----------

